# Simple Visu mit C-Sharp und WPF



## Jochen Kühner (16 März 2011)

Hab meiner Connectionlibrary ein neues Beispiel beigelegt ("ExampleWPFVisualization") das aufzeigt wie man mittels Databinding und ein wenig Codebehind damit eine einfache Visu mit CSharp und WPF erstellen kann. Vielleicht kanns ja jemand gebrauchen. 

Download unter http://siemensplctoolboxlib.codeplex.com


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 März 2011)

Falls jemand das erste Beispiel heruntergeladen hat, bitte updaten, Ich hab noch etliche Bugs gefixt!

Hab auch noch einen TypeConverter zur Umwandlung von Int-Werten in Farben dazugepackt, für Farbumschläge an Contols! 

Nun Sollte man damit eine einfache Visu fast nur in Xaml erstellen können!


----------

